# My lawn is on point. Now to the beds…hostas



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

My lawn is decent. I get compliments from neighbors regularly. Now I want to up my flower bed game. I have lots of shade. I have some halcyon hostas already. I'm adding a sum and substance as a specimen in a prominent area. I plan to plant first frost hostas in other areas. What are your favorite shade plants for beds?


----------



## weed_wizard (Apr 18, 2019)

Dwarf Japanese maples, azalea, and astilbe are nice with hostas.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

what are the areas of the beds? what are your plans for them? To reduce years cost I just leave the edge for annuals


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

john5246 said:


> what are the areas of the beds? what are your plans for them? To reduce years cost I just leave the edge for annuals


~400sf on the north side of my house. About 5'-7' wide. My goal is low maintenance but good looking.


----------

